# 2009 Burton Custom or Custom X - Help me pick the right board...



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I started snowboarding last winter (first time ever in the snow!!! :-o ) and was able to go about 7-10 times. I would say I'm still a beginner, real close to being an intermediate. I can carve like its nobody's business and on my last 2 days I started hitting some small kickers, and landed a real small nose grab. The one thing is I didn't know about riding switch, so I still have that to learn next season... But otherwise I would say I progressed fairly well.

I fell so in love with snowboarding last season that I rented a cabin in Big Bear for the upcoming winter, bought a HD camcorder, got a season pass, and am going to spend the entire season up in Bear boarding & filming with some friends. My goal for this season is mainly to shred some powpowpowpowpow, but I'm sure I'll also work on some kickers/boxes and try to start doing some basic grabs/spins. Rails scare the sh*t out of me so I probably won't hit those haha...

I used my buddies OLD K2 board every time I went last season, but I had a party over the summer and some f*cker stole it.. so I need to get a new set up, which I pry was going to do regardless of whether the board got stolen or not (that K2 was a real piece of sh*t). The 2 boards I'm looking at are the Burton Custom and the Burton Custom X... and here is my predicament....

I can pick up a 09 Burton Custom X for $350 at a local shop and they have 156 cm, 158, and 160. They also have the Burton Custom for $275 and have it in 156 and 160.... I am 5'11" 180 lbs and over the past few months I've gotten really into working out, putting on about 15 lbs... so by the end of the season I wouldn't be surprised if I'm at about 190.

After reading the reviews for the Custom and Custom X, the Custom seems to be without a doubt the best board for my skill level... But being 180, and most likely putting on a little more weight... I reckon the 156 Custom will be too small, and the 160 Custom too big. 158 seems to be my perfect size, and I can pick up the Custom X in that size... butttt *is the Custom X going to be too much board for me to handle*??? The price doesn't really matter, I'm not worried about the $75 price difference... but I am scared of picking up the 158 Custom X and it being way too much board for me when I hit the slopes....

They also have the Forum Seeker and Forum Destroyer for $300 each, but from what I've read.. the Custom X is a much better board than those two.. and for only a $50 difference, it seems like a no brainer to get the Custom X... Of course unless I will be toppling head over heels the entire season because it's just way too much for me to handle...

Anyway, sorry I know the post is a little long... but basically given my skill level... Do you guys think that the Custom X will be too much board for me, or after a few solid days of eating sh*t with it I will have a good handle on it? If you guys recommend against the Custom X, will the 156 Custom be too small? Also, I'm going to be picking up the Burton SLX boots, if that makes any difference.

Thanks.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

either way you go you'll probably be happy, but why only Customs? I'm sure you can find another park board in a 157 or a 158, doesn't have to be Burton.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I know, but from what I hear the Burton Custom X is the sh*t.. and at only $350 I feel like it's a no brainer.. Especially considering the type of riding I want to do next season. Although I may be wrong about that last statement... Which is why I came here.

I'm going to be boarding nearly everyday this upcoming season, so like I said, I don't mind eating sh*t for a week straight to get a handle on the board.. But I just want to make sure that getting a board above my skill level isn't going to leave me eating sh*t the *entire* season.

Is 158 in the Custom X the prime size for 5'11" 180-190 lbs?


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

The Custom X is the Sh** *IF* you know how to use it. 

If you have to ask if it is the right board, it isn't the right board.

--rick


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

SnowProRick said:


> If you have to ask if it is the right board, it isn't the right board.


Yeah i agree with that statement. I won't by a board unless i'm completely confident and comfortable that it will be the right board for me. If you think the 58 cutsom X will be too much, then it probably will be.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

(Yeah Burton Haters, I know. Over priced, Burton kills puppies for fun, blah blah blah, whatever. I Beat you to it)

*The Custom X is a very good board*. Fast, good pop, Stiff, But fairly technical. Good for jumps, powder, groomers, all around very responsive. However, if you are wanting to try a couple of boxes or rails, this isn't the board to grind on because of the stiffness. And at the end of the day, if you're a little tired and start getting lazy, this board will make you pay. It'll wreck you. 

I haven't rode a regular Custom so I can't give you any info on it. But if you get an 09, then it'll probably be ICS so you now need to buy Burton bindings (EST is the set up made for the channel).


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

After more research and thinking, I think you guys are right about the Custom X. It's a f*cking sweet board, but I don't think it will be right for me...

I'm now leaning heavily towards the Custom, but the only problem is I can only get it in 156 at the $275 price point... Do you think for a 5'11" 180 pound guy the 156 will be too small? My buddy who is 5'11" 192 lbs is going down from a 159 to a 157 Darkstar this winter and keeps telling me that I'll be fine with the 156... But the last thing I want is to get stuck in the pow when the snow really starts dumping because I got a board that's too short. What do you guys think?

Thanks.

EDIT: I'm referring to the 09 Custom.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends. When I bought my first board I knew i'd have it for a year or two then upgrade. So I bought a middle of the line, cheaper board. Something with a bit of forgiveness, and a little shorter than "recomended" for my height and weight. Easier to control, a little slower, but easy to learn on. I'm 6'2 and anywhere between 205-215 lb's depending on my weight routine at the time. After a season of hard riding (made it out around 30 times), I out grew it my board and picked up the 168 CX. 

You need to decide if you want to learn on a top of the line board that you'll have for a while, or go with a beginner set up for a season.

P.S. I still have, and use my old board from time to time. Always good to have a rock board.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Well here's my situation:

I'm going to be living in Bear as soon as Fall semester gets out (2nd week of December) until closing day... So I'm going to be boarding damn near every single day this season. I anticipate that my skill level is going to rapidly increase, and I don't want to buy a beginner board... then get sick of it halfway through the season when I'm trying to step up to some more advanced stuff. I went about 7 times last season and was carvin no problem, poppin ollies, handling black diamonds, and landed a nose grab off a small kicker on my last day... So I'd say I have all the beginner stuff down (except for riding switch).

My predicament now is simply whether or not a 156 will be too small for me....


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

If you are really going to put on 15 more pounds, the 160 will be better. But it also depends on what you plan on doing. More park means the 156 might be better. More all mtn than the 160 will be better. Either will work just fine in the end.

--rick


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I would go with The Custom for what you are trying to do. The Custom X is a beast of a board and can definitely ride you if get lazy. Also for what you're talking about doing the Custom just fits the profile better. It's definitey not a beginner board and you can ride the Custom for years and not get bored of it. As far as the size goes the only time you're going to see any type of performance difference is really on deep pow days and even then the difference between a 156 and 158 isn't significant enough to make a huge difference. If you're not comfortable with the 156 you can look around on-line for a 158 and I'm sure you'll find someone who still has one left over from last year. Of course you could just get this years V-rocker version and not have to worry about the headache...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm basically the same size as you and my freeride board is a NS Heritage 162. It's a pure freeride board, so no park at all. Just cruising and jumping. I actually bumped up from a 158 to a 162 and I find them pretty similar handling, but the 162 does a lot better in powder for me.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

You guys say that I may run into problems in deep powder with the 156... I'll pry only be boarding the slopes at Bear & Summit. Do you think I'll be boarding in deep enough pow here in SoCal to where there's a good chance I may end up frustrated with the 156? Or like one of you said, there probably won't be a huge difference between the 158 and 156?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Between the 156 and 158, I don't think you'll see a big enough difference to notice. To me, you have to make a 4cm jump to really notice a difference. For the most part, the 156 and 158 will ride the same. Go with whichever you'll be more comfortable with. It'll be more of a mental thing than a true riding difference.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry for the hi jack but iam also looking at the burton custom and facing a similar problem with the sizing. I am 5'11 around 170 -175 size 9 boot, and wondering if i would really notice the difference between the 156 or 158 cm board. Would i have issues with powder riding.


----------

